# Navy Tattoo policy changes



## JWoody (Apr 1, 2016)

Thoughts?  I know I'm excited.  Now I just need to figure out what I'm going to get behind my ear.. Choices..

The Navy just approved the military's best tattoo rules


----------



## Gunz (Apr 1, 2016)

Sailors used to wear braids and earrings. What's a little tattoo behind the ears?


----------



## Grunt (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm almost scared to believe that article because of today's date!


----------



## AWP (Apr 1, 2016)

JWoody said:


> Thoughts?  I know I'm excited.  Now I just need to figure out what I'm going to get behind my ear.. Choices..
> 
> The Navy just approved the military's best tattoo rules



Some random My Little Pony character.
A tribal vagina.
Calvin peeing on MCPON
The Wonder Woman logo
The Lucky Charms symbols
The logo of your favorite sports team
Pacman chasing the ghosts
Stars
A fake bullet hole
A pencil

I can do this all day. Let me know if those aren't acceptable.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 1, 2016)

A blue waffle.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> A blue waffle.



What's a Blue Waffle?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What's a Blue Waffle?


Look it up, words really don't describe it.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 1, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Some random My Little Pony character.
> A tribal vagina.
> Calvin peeing on MCPON
> The Wonder Woman logo
> ...


 I cant even imagine what a tribal vagigi is. On second thought-please dont explain.Could induce nightmares lol


----------



## metalmom (Apr 1, 2016)

Can you have sleeves in the Navy?


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 2, 2016)

For the Non-SEAL sailors.....I suggest a large Trident on the side of the neck.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 2, 2016)

heh, thanks for the edit.....still waking up and having coffee


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 2, 2016)

Sailor Jerry would be proud.










metalmom said:


> Can you have sleeves in the Navy?



After April 30th, yes.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 7, 2016)

Plenty of guys at my command who have been around for 2 years - 20 years with sleeves.What are they going to do, tell you to have them removed?


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 8, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Plenty of guys at my command who have been around for 2 years - 20 years with sleeves.What are they going to do, tell you to have them removed?



They can now get sleeves on their sleeves.


----------



## Hillclimb (Apr 8, 2016)

Come on Marine Corps. Get with the program.


----------



## JWoody (Apr 8, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> Come on Marine Corps. Get with the program.


Should have joined the NAVY. :-"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 2, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> Come on Marine Corps. Get with the program.



Leave it to the Marine Corps to fuck up a wet dream.  My god the things they spend their time on...you almost cannot make it up anymore....and yes, there will be Staff NCO's checking these measurements with a ruler.

The Marine Corps has a new tattoo policy. Here's your exclusive first look

_Unauthorized locations. One of the most important things Marines need to know about the new tattoo policy is where they can't have tattoos. In addition to size and content rules, there are several red-zone areas that are considered off limits:_

_The head and neck._
_The area 2 inches above the center of the elbow and 1 inch below._
_The area 2 inches above the wrist._
_Hands, with the exception of a single band tattoo on one finger that is no more than 3/8 of an inch thick._
_The area 2 inches above and below the center of the kneecap. _


----------



## Bypass (Jun 2, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> A blue waffle.


 Someone is about to be scarred for life.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2017)

Air Force gets to play too!

US Air Force relaxes rules on tattoos to boost enlistment numbers | Daily Mail Online


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Air Force gets to play too!
> 
> US Air Force relaxes rules on tattoos to boost enlistment numbers | Daily Mail Online



They are hemorrhaging people thanks to bad leadership over the last few years, so they had to do something. I'm very critical of the AF, but also work with some really, really good Airmen who can't wait to ETS, retire, or Palace Chase from active duty. Sad.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2017)

Based on the new Tattoo rules for the Air Force, I thought I would do a little research so I could make some suggestions to my cousin who is going to "boot camp" in a few months.  Based on what I've seen in their version of Receiving, the only suggestions I can come up with are this.

I concede this that all the services are different and that each version of "boot" is designed to fit a particular need, but this is almost like a a parody. 

This cannot be all there is right?  I kept waiting for dudes in campaign-covers to come bursting thru the doors and unleash hell.  Nope...they unleashed lunch.  LOL


----------



## Gunz (Jan 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Based on the new Tattoo rules for the Air Force, I thought I would do a little research so I could make some suggestions to my cousin who is going to "boot camp" in a few months.  Based on what I've seen in their version of Receiving, the only suggestions I can come up with are this.
> 
> This cannot be all there is right?  I kept waiting for dudes in campaign-covers to come bursting thru the doors and unleash hell.  Nope...they unleashed lunch.  LOL




That's some hard dick shit, right there . Glad I didn't have to go to Lackland when I joined the ANG. I might've needed crisis counseling to handle all the stress.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 11, 2017)

I could not watch the video.  Two minutes in, and 80% of the video was watching them eat.


----------



## gafkiwi (Jan 12, 2017)

Tattoo's are pretty much a non issue in the NZDF, so long as they aren't gang related or offensive. Given the cultural significance with New Zealand's Maori (native New Zealand) culture and fair amount of Polynesians in the military, tattoo's (traditional and modern) of that are also pretty common.  A CPO in the navy has recently got a full Moko (a Maori  full face tattoo) with clearance from the navy.


----------

